# How many times a week do you polish your nails?



## heartlee (Mar 25, 2011)

So I've seen some threads that talk about going "au natural" with your nails.... I can't even fathom that. I freshly polish my nails at the very least twice a week, and up to 6 times a week. I don't have a polish blog or anything like that where I'm swatching colors.... I just really like fresh polish and that perfectly smooth gleam of top coat. Chipping!? What's that!? My nails don't have time to chip. How about any of you?? â™¥ Heartlee


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Mar 28, 2011)

I've been bad lately, but I usually polish them once a week.  I took my acrylics off a week ago, so my nails are super yucky right now.  Of course, they're painted anyway, but they're not even lengths and stuff.  Ahh!  I hate that.  lol


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 28, 2011)

I use about 5 or 6 layers of polish and my nails usually last a week! Right now I have a red and gold manicure that I topped off with the new shatter when it started to get dull!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartlee (Mar 29, 2011)

ah! I hate when that happens!! I gave up on acrylics because of the damage they do!! I did love my pink &amp; whites though when they were on, le sigh.


----------



## posiepolish (Mar 30, 2011)

I usually change my polish 3-4 times a week!


----------



## Saints (Apr 17, 2011)

I change polish about every 7-10 days. I use Sally Hansen double duty base and top coat and it looks good for at least a week with that.


----------



## rarity (Apr 18, 2011)

About once a week is all I have time for.  I get lazy and sometimes go without polish for a few days in between.


----------



## foxymom (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Heartlee....

Well i do my nails to match what i am wearing.... So basically almost everyday. I love all the bright colours. Hate when it chips though. I am a mom so it will happen... But my nails always look good...


----------



## fyerbugg (Apr 21, 2011)

i probably paint my nails 14 to 20 times a weeki know its too much i cant help it


----------



## kayjay (Apr 21, 2011)

I usually polish 2-3 times a week. When a mani starts to look a little dull, I like to extend it by adding a glitter topcoat or just change it altogether.


----------



## Saroun (Apr 26, 2011)

I usually paint my nails at least two times a week depending if I want to keep the color or designs.


----------



## kmcap (Apr 30, 2011)

Usually twice a week- sometimes three. I'm obsessed with Out the Door top coat for shine and usually apply that every other day, if not every day.


----------



## WilliamsForteau (May 5, 2011)

For some reason color doesn't stay on my nails very long so at least twice for it to look decent.


----------



## Claudia5 (May 22, 2011)

*I think that i am a nail polish addict!! Literally everytime i go to walmart, target, kmart ect. I cant help but  buying a new color.*

*And I notice I have repeats lol but I polish my nails only when I go out then I take it off because I have also become obsessed with healthy nails.*


----------



## moccah (May 22, 2011)

I buy a new nail polish color every 2 weeks or so...

I maybe polish my nails once or sometimes twice a week.

I just love nice bright polished nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## janetgriselle (May 22, 2011)

Wow, you all polish your nails so frequently. I only polish my nails maybe once or twice a month, but I always make sure that they're short and taken care of. I don't want ugly hands haha


----------



## llehsal (May 23, 2011)

Hey guys!  Here is a thread that was started late last year on this same topic if you want to hear what other people said.  I found it very interesting!  And some people change a colour everyday!!  Eeek...I tried but I couldn't make!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/108284/how-many-times-do-you-paint-your-nails-in-a-week


----------



## makeupguy (May 23, 2011)

normally every day, or even twice a day


----------



## Ashxlovex (May 24, 2011)

I haven't polished my nails in so long because I am a nail bitter and since my nails are so short I don't even bother to polish them :/ I am getting acrylics soon though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NailArtFanatic (May 25, 2011)

I Usually paint my nails about 3x times a week strictly because I like to experiment with different designs.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 25, 2011)

I paint my nails like 1 every 3 weeks lol  I'm so bad


----------



## wtfrain (May 26, 2011)

Every day- every other day as of recently


----------



## Citlalli88 (May 26, 2011)

once or twice a week


----------



## IrelandM (May 26, 2011)

I usually polish my nails once a week, unless I have a special event coming up. I let myself relax on Sunday nights after my daughter is asleep and polish my nails. It is my little way to pamper myself.


----------



## angels41105 (May 31, 2011)

Wow you know what ... I don't feel so bad now &gt;.&lt;

I do mine every week, usually sunday or monday. I work at an office during the week and a hospital on the weekends. My hospital job DESTROYS my nails, I am lucky to survive the weeked without nicking or completely breaking a nail ( or two or three). So after my work on sundays I strip off and re apply.

I use at least 6 coats when i do it, 2 base, 2 color and 2 Seche Vite. But i add more layers depending on if i have glitter or a konad design.

Looking at my nails now, i probably have 8 - 10 coats of clear polish. Busy week didnt have time to mess with a color but i did have work do reinforcement was needed.

I can't imagine doing mine more than twice a week, I dont have that kind of time for sure and the remover would dry me out like crazy.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (May 31, 2011)

When I keep up with my nails I have to polish three times a week minimum to keep them clean looking. I've gone natural except for holidays/special occasions for the last 3 years...


----------



## chicgirl21 (Jun 2, 2011)

I used to go once a week and get my polish changed, but lately I've been doing the gellish nails and they stay on for 2 weeks without chipping. They're dry immediately and stay shiny the entire time I have them on. The only problem is they dry out the nail, so I usually alternate every few weeks between gellish and regular polish.


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I paint my nails like 1 every 3 weeks lol  I'm so bad



I'm worse than you. It's usually like once a month for me


----------



## Birdiebird (Jun 5, 2011)

Usually once a week, and usually Sunday night. My nails - well, hands in general - live quite a hard life, but chipping is never really a problem even though I practically only use cheapish drug-store polishes. I don't know how, it makes no sense as I don't use a topcoat x)


----------



## Male Polish (Jun 7, 2011)

I paint my fingers every night, but as a man I don't generally wear it out in public so I usually remove it by the morning. I do my toes 1-2 times each week though.


----------



## MikiChicBella (Jun 9, 2011)

I paint my nails 3-4 times a week I usually just do it for my blog, but once I get far ahead in my schedule posts I give my nails a break. I usually use acrylic nails-but since I took them off they are super sensitive so I have left them alone...


----------



## makeupguy (Jun 10, 2011)

I polish my nails at least 2 times a day and as I'm a man and during work days use clear or light pink or french for the office and something with more color for evenings and weekends.

Used acrylic before but as you they got very sensitive for some time after removing, now I have my natural nails since a couple of years and has let them grow but to keep them strong and healthy I have a professional manicure once a week


----------



## MakeupCritic (Jun 17, 2011)

I polish my nails 3 times a week. Usually I wear french manicure in day time, but I change it if I need to go outside in the evening 
 

I sometimes leave my nails without any nail polish, because when the nails are covered by artificial product, the natural nail is not exposed to
sensations of water, air, or temperature and becomes thinner and weaker. When nail polish is removed, the nail bed can once again monitor the environment and the nail will grow in thicker and stronger to protect the nail bed and fingertip.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 17, 2011)

okay I've actually been keeping track the last couple of weeks. I average about twice a week.


----------

